# United Colours Of Split - CROATIA



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

PEOPLE,CARS AND THE CITY (Part 1)


----------



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

PEOPLE,CARS AND THE CITY (Part 2)

















UV protection:lol:


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Split looks like a very nice city. I've been to Croatia in the past, but only in Istria. Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Very quaint and colourful. Thank you


----------



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks people!
Generator you should visit Split.

Sydney that`s why I titled this thread UNITED COLOURS OF SPLIT


----------



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

BAČVICE AREA and BAČVICE BEACH (Part 1)



Hotel Park


----------



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

BAČVICE AREA and BAČVICE BEACH (Part 2)



Playing "picigin" is favourite recreation in Split(for some people during whole year,especially on a new years day :nuts


----------



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

*SPLIT AIRPORT IN KAŠTELA*


----------



## Gea (Mar 22, 2008)

Pictures taken from Kaštela bay.Northern parts of Split.


----------



## Ballota (Oct 24, 2005)

Amazing pictures! Great job! kay:

Here is the one I recently found on the net:









:cheers2:


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Port of Split*


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow,,,,lots of improvement. 
this is a nice and charming city.


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*new project i n Split*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1059121


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Port of Split - third port by the number of passengers in the Mediterranean*











Naval port in Split


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*the main promenade - waterfront*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Carl Cox in Split on the waterfront*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Marmontova street*

The main shopping area in Split for designer and name-brand goods (mostly for women) is the marble-lined street of Marmontova. It runs from the waterfront all the way back to the Trg Gaje Bulata, which is where the Croatian National Theatre is located


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*west coast with hotel Hilton Marjan - Split*



*on the west coast is the old city hall*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*by Ballota*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

*City Split*
*streets, cars ...*


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

*City Split*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates.....love the shot by Ballota @ # 82....thanks.:cheers2:


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

*City Split*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*MS Piana leaving Split*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

*Split panorama by Balota*


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

one more from Ballota


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

*Split by Ballota*


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

http://hotelibz.com/review/hotel-lu...-and-modern-style-hotel-in-split-city-center/

*seaview*


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

*Radisson blu Split*


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

*Split in winter by Ballota*


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice candid shots of streetlife in Split....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## lulavluk (Aug 15, 2011)

*Celebration of the City*


----------

